# Setting up a trust



## sbertram (Aug 30, 2007)

Hi here is my question. I need help to setup a trust between two domains. Right now I have about 90 PCs going to one domain lets call it abc.com(server 2000). I just setup a new DC and it has the domain name of lets call it 123.com(server 2003 64 bit).

The plan is to setup a trust, once the trust works then I want to move machines from the old domain which is abc.com to the new one which is 123.com. Then when all the PCs have been moved to 123.com I want to shut down the old DC and the abc.com domain and wipe that DC clean. What steps do I take to get these domains to trust each other?
Thanks


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc740018.aspx


----------

